# Goldfish and Tinfoil Barbs



## InsaneIchthyology (Apr 8, 2012)

I have a 30 gal with two tinfoil barbs in it currently and would it be okay to put a fancy goldfish in with them?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

No for two reasons. First, mixing tropicals and goldfish is not advisable except for a very few exceptions. But much more importantly, you don't have space in a 30g for goldfish and the existing barb are themselves in trouble.

You do realize that Tinfoil Barb attain 14 inches? And it should be in a group. A 6-foot or 200g tank is required. Click the name for the profile.

Byron.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Aside from the tank issue, I would say no just on the water parameters. Tinfoil barb like soft, acidic (below 7) water, and goldfish need hard, basic water (above 7.2). So get a large tank for the goldfish and a massive tank for the tinfoil barb! lol planning on starting your own public aquarium?


----------



## InsaneIchthyology (Apr 8, 2012)

Public aquarium? Maybe someday  lol
Thanks for the heads up though, I won't put them together


----------

